# Using food throughout the week?



## Constantine (Aug 24, 2012)

I saw something on TV a while ago, about how the Victorians used to eat their food every week, but I can't think of it.

It was something like this, for fresh food:

Monday: Roasted
Tuesday: Boiled
Wednesday: Fried
Thursday: Stewed
Friday: Curried

This is going back about 5 or 6 years though (I'm so old now!)

So I'm wondering, is there anything like this members are planning, or have a better idea of doing? Is this a bad idea to follow, or good, or...? What would you do?

Thoughts?


----------

